# Looking for CBJ's



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2008)

If anyone is interested in judging a Virginia State Championship BBQ contest on July 19th, please drop me an email for addtional information. As of right now we have 28+ teams and need 34 judges and 6 table captains. Thanks. (billthegrillguy@msn.com) 

www.queandcruz.com


----------

